# got to love Mass government??????



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 19, 2019)

The Gov announces need to increase taxes!  The target,Real estate excise currently at $4.56/1000. Grab it and use the convenient excuse for the times?  They have moved a little on sport bets after watching millions cross the state line to Rhodey? Wait for it, study in the making! Full employment here in Mass with it's  increase in tax collection means nothing. http://www.lowellsun.com/opinion/ci_32339810/that-tiny-reduction-state-tax-speaks-volumes


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 19, 2019)

This actually came up on the screen when I was using TurboTax …


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 19, 2019)

If you have trouble reading that …

*Alternate 5.85% Tax Rate*

The Massachusetts Department of revenue offers a voluntary tax rate on 5.35% income.  The voluntary rate is 5.85%.

Do you wish to pay this higher rate of tax?

_Note: The new tax rate is strictly voluntary and will increase your tax.  Most people answer "No "here.
_
*Yes    No*


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 19, 2019)

PaulOinMA said:


> This actually came up on the screen when I was using TurboTax …
> 
> View attachment 238628


Even our great Congressional delegates ignore that page My guess not one of them paid the voluntary rate!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 15, 2019)

Meanwhile in Statehouse committees, how do we get more? 

Did Einstein really say," Doing the same thing over and over but expecting a different result!"

https://www.bostonherald.com/2019/03/14/when-it-comes-to-mass-liberals-and-taxes-mores-the-merrier/


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 15, 2019)

Marijuana to the rescue?


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 15, 2019)

velvetfoot said:


> Marijuana to the rescue?


Spent that the day after the bill was filed! That bill was passed June 21, 2017?  The first shop opened for Thanksgiving last fall ! No road tax yet on electric cars? My guess, there won't be.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 18, 2019)

PaulOinMA said:


> If you have trouble reading that …
> 
> *Alternate 5.85% Tax Rate*
> 
> ...




I really hope all those who want to raise taxes on everybody else choose to volunteer more of their income.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 29, 2019)

The great Commonwealth of Mass. headed to be the first state to restart a sugar tx?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## greg13 (Mar 29, 2019)

As bad as NY and king "anything for a buck" Andrew. Lets make pot legal, sports betting, and prostitution is being talked about. 
How many bookies LOOSE money? the state run off track betting does. The new casinos (State licenced) are loosing money. Maybe the state needs to rethink ways to make money. How about cookie sales?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 29, 2019)

Taking cookie sales away from the Girl Scouts!   Right up Cuomo's ally.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 3, 2019)

Doug MacIVER said:


> Did Einstein really say," Doing the same thing over and over but expecting a different result!"


I don’t know if Einstein said that, but Reagan said this:


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 4, 2019)

while our elected officials work hard at coming up with new ways to grab$$$$$$$$$$, the working folk and businesses continue to fork it over.
https://www.capecod.com/newscenter/tax-revenues-up/
 and as the article states, " it is in line with predictions". short for , "all spent, we're gonna need more!"


----------



## saewoody (Apr 5, 2019)

I feel all the same pain. It’s certainly no better here in CT. They constantly find news way to collect money, but never seem to find ways to slow the spending. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 7, 2019)

Let's see if I can get this one correct. Mass has new regs for renewing our drivers license. Proof name is going to be fun  for the female residents married more than once. ? Proof of name, let's use someone I'm familiar with, my wife. In reverse order, our marriage cert 1999(ok), her divorce 1996(looking for decree), 1st  husbands death cert from 1976( looking). Just one person's needs, I'm sure others will have a more complicated situations! A friend made three trips before she got it right for Mass. officials?
from the renewal site."
Lawful presence (1 document)

If your name differs on the lawful presence document, you must also provide proof of the legal name change
Wonder how immigrants legal or otherwise get theirs?

Guess the gals should stay with their birth name

here is the complete needs, https://www.dmv.org/ma-massachusetts/renew-license.php Please note these directions  do not include names change instructions. Explains friend's need for more than one trip?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 7, 2019)

Bet it's real fun if the birth certificate is foreign.   My wife was born in Saigon.  It can't be read, the calender used is different, city changed name and I suppose you could say the country may not have existed during the worker's lifetime unless they are in their 40s.


----------



## Renovationman (Apr 7, 2019)

Up here they want to take sex off the birth certificate.


----------



## paulnlee (Apr 7, 2019)

Just go in, say "no hablo ingles" and you'll be out in minutes with your license.


----------



## greg13 (Apr 7, 2019)

And here in NY they want to give licences to illegals, I just don't get it!

I just went through a day long ordeal to renew my CDL  to an enhanced. had to get a birth cert. copy and 2 proofs of residency (mail from the DMV does not count).


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 7, 2019)

What is a proof of residency?   Is it something like a fishing or hunting license?


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 7, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> What is a proof of residency?   Is it something like a fishing or hunting license?


from Mass drv 
1 document proving your MA residency, such as:

Any RMV-issued document.
A mortgage or lease document dated within 60 days.
Federal-, state-, or municipal-issued documents such as first-class mail.
A utility bill, credit card statement, or medical statement dated within 60 days
can't but only wonder what your wife would go through here ? can only add that if you do not produce the stuff they ask, no lic>!?!


----------



## greg13 (Apr 7, 2019)

Doug MacIVER said:


> from Mass drv
> 1 document proving your MA residency, such as:
> 
> Any RMV-issued document.
> ...



You should only need to go through all of the hoops to obtain a real ID or enhanced licence. You would not have the need for them if you have a US passport. To fly ANY flight next year you will need a real ID or passport.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 8, 2019)

greg13 said:


> You would not have the need for them if you have a US passport. To fly ANY flight next year you will need a real ID or passport.


 Good ole Mass, passport is but one of the things you can use, all the other stuff needed. Plus the mentioned name change stuff. In general a real pain in the?


----------



## greg13 (Apr 8, 2019)

Damn terrorists, shot them all!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 8, 2019)

greg13 said:


> Damn terrorists, shot them all!


maybe, but give them their rights first. Make them get a Mass lic, make sure they go to the Brockton or Boston office(lines out the door),wait for # 132 for driving test, then they can drive themselves to trial. one last thing, make sure they have all their correct paperwork!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 17, 2019)

Guess the law makers have stopped for 2019 in adding new tax to the folks. They have moved on to "Youth Football".  Gist is, no supervised tackle football 7th grade down. Key word, supervised. Those kids that want will get a game together on their own without the coaching to do it right.. Next up ice hockey, soccer, ect.https://www.wbur.org/news/2019/02/26/youth-tackle-football-legislation-poll


----------



## paulnlee (Apr 17, 2019)

And where are the most head injuries???? FEMALE soccer


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 17, 2019)

The shoulders act as a shock absorber door the head and neck.   Soccer players in general don't work out their shoulders, and most women don't have natural bulk in the area to help protect them.  This shouldn't be surprising news.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 20, 2019)

then there is California? Mass gas prices somewhere around $2,70-2.80. Link to mystery charge out that way.https://www.ocregister.com/2019/04/...llon-and-include-a-28-cent-mystery-surcharge/


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Apr 26, 2019)

back in the Mass. Statehouse, the quest resumes! It is a never ending search for $$$$$$$$$.https://www.wcvb.com/article/state-...-new-tolls-along-massachusetts-roads/27281131


----------



## Doug MacIVER (May 16, 2019)

Well they passed it! Hands free only cell phone. Love this, a nightmare to enforce but all those talkers will be able to use their turn signals again! again, My biggest groan. Got to make things safer, as hands free is like changing your radio. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (May 17, 2019)

then they continue to drag their knuckles on sports betting? million for yrs on casinos, now sports? RI open up phone bets Mass you can't bet at all, legally. Gotta protect the books I guess.If my family is an example, 30+ yr olds love the  sport bet. Where are their $ gonna go.


----------



## Ashful (May 18, 2019)

Doug MacIVER said:


> Well they passed it! Hands free only cell phone. Love this, a nightmare to enforce but all those talkers will be able to use their turn signals again! again, My biggest groan. Got to make things safer, as hands free is like changing your radio. Let's see how it goes.



You are against a hands-free requirement?   Will you stand by that after a loved one is run over by a 17 girl who is playing with her phone while driving?  We have been hands free here for many years, one of the more sensible laws they ever passed.

It took only a short time to adjust to saying, “Hey Siri, call my wife,” rather than picking up the phone and hunting for her number on the screen.  A good move, overall.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (May 18, 2019)

Ashful said:


> You are against a hands-free requirement?   Will you stand by that after a loved one is run over by a 17 girl who is playing with her phone while driving?  We have been hands free here for many years, one of the more sensible laws they ever passed.
> 
> It took only a short time to adjust to saying, “Hey Siri, call my wife,” rather than picking up the phone and hunting for her number on the screen.  A good move, overall.




Nope, can't stand the damn things on the road. How many times you sit at light and sit,sit,. Yup on the phone. The far worse scenario you point out is correct. If it isn't an  accident stat for distracted driving already, it should be. Disclaimer, I do not own one. I should just for safety reasons. When I left my business, I did not want to bring it with me as it was in the days before they existed. Business got done the next day.


----------



## Renovationman (May 18, 2019)

Doug MacIVER said:


> Well they passed it! Hands free only cell phone. Love this, a nightmare to enforce but all those talkers will be able to use their turn signals again! again, My biggest groan. Got to make things safer, as hands free is like changing your radio. Let's see how it goes.



Where I live it’s a $672.00 fine if caught using a “hand held device” while driving. You also get 5 demerits on your license which leads to costing more on vehicle insurance. Never mind the consequences of hitting someone.


----------



## begreen (May 18, 2019)

In WA state violators face a $136 fine for a first offense and $234 for the second. I wish I could say it has been massively effective, but I still regularly see drivers talking with their cellphones in hand.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (May 18, 2019)

From the senate side, "
First offenders would be issued a $100 fine, a second offense would be a fine of $250, and a third offense would be a $500 fine and would be considered a moving violation and surchargeable event for auto insurance purposes.

The state relied on statistics from the National Safety Council, which claims that distracted driving accounted for 26 percent of the 30,000 lives lost in motor vehicle accidents in 2013.

They also claim:"
http://valleypatriot.com/ma-senate-...l-phone-use-electronic-devices-while-driving/

As bg points out, unless it is painful it's ignored. As well, if we are seeing it so are the police. Got to use the law.

I would think the house will pass it, hopefully with only changes being harsher penalties.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (May 18, 2019)

Ashful said:


> You are against a hands-free requirement?   Will you stand by that after a loved one is run over by a 17 girl who is playing with her phone while driving?  We have been hands free here for many years, one of the more sensible laws they ever passed.
> 
> It took only a short time to adjust to saying, “Hey Siri, call my wife,” rather than picking up the phone and hunting for her number on the screen.  A good move, overall.




I think cell phones get a bad rap.   Distracted driving is distracted driving.   Calling one distraction worse than another isn't honest.   Phones distract, radios distract, children in the back seat distract.   

I imagine the parents of that 17yo that gets run over will feel much better knowing it was by a mother of 2 children who was yelling at them to stop punching each other in the back seat and not some dufus on a phone.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jun 11, 2019)

https://t.co/La6Rh1kPmG     Gotta find more money?? Guarantee they will raise the overall rates for everyone. Get those $$$. State gov't a growing business.!?! cannot live within the great economy which naturally gives it more $$$$?

meanwhile the sport betting $$$$$$$$$$$ head south, cannot see its way the take back the  $$$$ going to RI and Conn.?????


----------

